# Eigene Firewall-Regeln



## s.rose (3. Apr. 2008)

Ich vermisse in der Standard-Firewall einige Regeln (Geschmackssache in erster Linie).

Wie ISPConfig dazu bringen

vorhandene Regeln zu ergänzen,
eigene Regeln anzufügen.

Ich nahm an, dass die Firewallregeln irgendwo in einer statischen Datei zu finden seien. 'grep' brachte aber nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis. Ergo muss ich die Regeln wohl in der Datenbank ändern. Ist das irgendwo dokumentiert?


----------



## Till (3. Apr. 2008)

Schau mal hier nach:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6209


----------



## s.rose (3. Apr. 2008)

*Yepp, sorry for the noise*

Da ist auch:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=216


----------

